# HILFE!!!!!! Translease 11848?! 130€?!?!



## Yvie (7 November 2007)

Hallo an alle, die mir vielleicht helfen können!


Ich bin Kundin bei arcor, wobei meine monatliche Rechnung sich monatlich durch die Flatrate auf 40 € beschränkt. Heute bekam ich die online-rechnung für oktober und mir wurde kotzeschlecht: es war eine nummer angegeben 11848, mit der wir 1 stunde telefoniert haben sollten und dafür 130€ latzen sollten!!! keiner von uns hat diese nummer gewählt, woraus schluss zu folgern ist, dass ein betrug vorliegt!!

Wie muss ich vorgehen? an wen muss ich mich wenden? BITTE HELFT MIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liebe grüße,
yvonne


----------



## Franziska (7 November 2007)

*AW: HILFE!!!!!! Translease 11848?! 130€?!?!*

Es handelt sich um eine Telefonauskunft:
http://www.teltarif.de/a/talklineid/auskunft.html#kond

Hier gibt es schon was zu dem Thema:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43274


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2007)

*AW: HILFE!!!!!! Translease 11848?! 130€?!?!*

Schaut mal Videotext oder Schmuddel-TV-Werbung. Das Kürzel von Translease ist TLI. Findet sich oft.


----------

